# In the Woods?



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Being a flat lander I get lost easily in the woods. Since I am planning a grouse excursion next fall into central Minnesota I thought this info on 
orienteering might be helpfull to others also. A compass and map is a good backup to a GPS with low batteries.
http://www.learn-orienteering.org/old/
If anybody has any solid info on US Forest Service topo maps please post up.


----------



## JvT (Jan 19, 2008)

Good point. I have always used a compass and map, but this was the first season I caved in to a GPS. Don't know how I ever got along without one. But bowhunting in Colorado this year I often found myself in areas my GPS would not work. Without my Compass along, there are times I would have been lost if only for a little while. Never go in the woods without one.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

J, why wouldn't the GPS function? Do trees or rough country block it out? I want to make a dry run this summer with both the GPS and compass while scouting. My hope is use the canoe next fall with short excursions along the shore.

Bob K. passed along a map site:
http://www.mapmart.com/scripts/hsrun.ex ... HS_Handler


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Dick,

Yes, the canopy in thick woods will often block the signal. If you're heading to the big woods, don't plan on depending on it off-trail.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

After some desk time I found Minnesota County maps can be ordered or down loaded @:

www.dot.state.mn.us/mapsales

www.dot.state.mn.us/maps/cadd/html/counties.html

These are the b&w county maps with resolution of 1" per 2 miles and 1" per 1 mile. The second URL allows you to down load and print. If you use the "graphics select tool" on the pdf bar you can print sections of each county as 8x11 1/2 sheet, giving better size. The Mapmart site Bob K listed will give a satellite view, showing some of the timber harvest areas in color.


----------

